# Live demo - template guide demo



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I'll be demonstrating online live, inlay with template guides this Sunday 5.2.21 -12 noon ET. Share a variety of techniques, tools, systems and materials including inlaying mother of pearl and paua shell with a template guide.
First key is to confirm your template guides and router bit are calibrated. I use a mic and subtract the small template guide or from the large one or bushing, divide by 2 which should match the bit diameter. or simply do a offset test cut.
Register HERE


----------

